# Photos that make you smile :)



## pudel luv

Definitely SMILE material :biggrin: 

Sweet photos. 

Thanks for sharing those special moments.


----------



## Rhett'smom

Oh such beautiful pictures of your crew!! Thank you for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Hey! Who's that black poo!?!? 

Great pics... 

Rebecca


----------



## Rhett'smom

That is Rhett. He is a standard poodle puppy. In that pic he is about 10 weeks old. Being a big watch dog. Haha. He is now almost 14 weeks and the apple of my eye!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jdcollins

CharismaticMillie said:


> My iPhone is full of _candid_ photos of all things in life. This includes my dogs. I was looking through my phone photos today and couldn't help but smile. Thought I'd share some goofy ones of my crew. None of these were staged.
> 
> And please feel free to post candid photos of *your* dogs that make you smile.


Awe jealous!! I have the apricot and the black and I so want a brown or red... Seeing your 3 is gonna give me the itch..... Again lol ☺


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jdcollins

A few that make me smile



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jdcollins

CharismaticMillie said:


> My iPhone is full of _candid_ photos of all things in life. This includes my dogs. I was looking through my phone photos today and couldn't help but smile. Thought I'd share some goofy ones of my crew. None of these were staged.
> 
> And please feel free to post candid photos of *your* dogs that make you smile.


This might make u smile... From me to husband ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ms Stella

*hahahaha*



Jdcollins said:


> This might make u smile... From me to husband ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free



That WAS funny! What was his reply ?


----------



## Ms Stella

CM LOVE all of those. Poodles are the best! Thanks for sharing..and JD yours a wonderful too..Love seeing happy, loved poodles.


----------



## Poodlemama99

Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Jdcollins

Ms Stella said:


> That WAS funny! What was his reply ?


It was that "haha " on the bottom left of the pic lol he knows he's only going to be able to hold me off so long.... ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chagall's mom

*When is mom coming back??*
_








*
I can fly!*_
*








It's so cold I could pee!*


----------



## Fluffyspoos

So if Tiger isn't sleeping, he's grinning? SO cute! It seems like Millie really prefers to not be on the ground!


----------



## Toodle

I LoVe your pictures! Thanks for sharing!!

Also, they make me Jealous! I want a Spoo tooooo....  but life in a city apartment doesn't provide the space for that right now.. so... I will just settle for 2 or 3 toys for this season. Maybe next time when I move to a house, I will get 1.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Fluffyspoos said:


> So if Tiger isn't sleeping, he's grinning? SO cute! It seems like Millie really prefers to not be on the ground!


I'd say that's pretty accurate on all accounts! I'd have to add that if Tiger isn't sleeping or smiling, he's got his raccoon or Christmas tree stuffed toy in his mouth!


----------



## Locket

Tiger is so handsome and happy 


Bittersweet photos, miss my Mitchman every day.

















Can't leave Matrix out. He's good at making me smile, especially with his special socks on.









Scruffy old man


----------



## Lily's-Mom

Great photos everyone. My phone has mostly dog pics and a few car pics. I love it when I meet someone and they scroll thru their phone for the dog photos - happened just this past weekend when someone met Lily and wanted to show me thier dog.


----------



## tokipoke

Lovely photos CM! I have some photos that make me smile... can't remember if I've posted these before. Too many to choose from!

Hm, my three amigos sure do hang out together a lot (Thermo, Louis, Leroy). Last pic is Leroy having some fun lol.


----------



## tokipoke

Too many, I had to split them up!


----------



## Ms Stella

Leroy! Shame on you!!


----------



## Ms Stella

Although not a poodle...Major was my first real heart dog. He was 7 here. He was such an old soul and EVERYONE loved him. He was a regal, majestic gentleman.









Here is how I most like to spend the day 









Let us pray before we eat..









Dad and his girl Stella









Love this one of Player 









This one of CM's Tiger when he showed in my city a year ago..makes me smile because he is such a handsome young man 









Madonna when we picked her up!!









The first day we got Stella









Sweet Madonna


----------



## Zmyjka

*Also have some picts which make me smile *

Some reggae 









http://img4.rajce.idnes.cz/d0404/6/...ee26d559f3246973081/images/IMG_0515.jpg?ver=2

I swear!









It's coming...









Aaaah!


----------



## Zmyjka

And these two are not so smile making, but they are my most beloved photos: Dance (poodle) is guarding my adored Bragi (mix from shelter) in his last year - he was practically deaf and blind and had big problems with back...










And our last joint photo before I said him farewell and let him go across the rainbow bridge, how we are saying here in Czech. I will love him forever...


----------



## Chagall's mom

Zmyjka said:


> And these two are not so smile making, but they are my most beloved photos: Dance (poodle) is guarding my adored Bragi (mix from shelter) in his last year - he was practically deaf and blind and had big problems with back...
> And our last joint photo before I said him farewell and let him go across the rainbow bridge, how we are saying here in Czech. I will love him forever...
> ]


*Zmyjka*: What poignant pictures! I'm sorry for the loss of your old dear Bragi. It makes my heart smile to see how very loved he was in life. And how lovingly he is remembered.:love-over:


----------



## cavon

Here's one of Finnegan and his pal Revo after they ran at the beach this morning.


----------



## onlypoodles4me

Trying out her new shoes....


----------



## cavon

Looks like she approves of them!!!!


----------



## liljaker

Cavon, I SEE Revo is much bigger. Great shot. Sunny and I hit the beach too! No pics though.


----------



## Lou

*Lou makes me smile and laugh hard too *



CharismaticMillie said:


> And please feel free to post candid photos of *your* dogs that make you smile.


*THANKS FOR THE AWESOME THREAD... here is Lou.... She ALWAYS makes me smile... She is so perfect! *

the picture: "sleeping, holding my hand and smiling" just melts my heart... 

Oh and the video is DEFINITELY WORTH WATCHING!! the first 2 seconds she "punches my hubby's legs real hard and its hilarious". Its her favorite game we came up with to keep her entertained, its called "chasing critters game" LOL This video was recorded in the last few days, she is 5 months old.
Hubby and I laugh EVERY time we watch it, i love it 

click the link below to watch it:
LOU chasing critters game | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Lou said:


> *THANKS FOR THE AWESOME THREAD... here is Lou.... She ALWAYS makes me smile... She is so perfect! *
> click the link below to watch it:
> LOU chasing critters game | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Lou is _adorable_, and I _love_ the sound of your laugh!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chagall has a part-time "job" helping to social puppy mill rescues at a local pet boutique. He is also the self-appointed store greeter. This lovely young mixed breed pup was _very _shy and withdrawn. In short order, Chagall had her following him around like a shadow and starting to play. That _really _made me smile!










Everywhere Chagall went, little Gretchen followed! :sheep:


----------



## Lou

Chagall's mom said:


> Lou is _adorable_, and I _love_ the sound of your laugh!!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Chagall has a part-time "job" helping to social puppy mill rescues at a local pet boutique. He is also the self-appointed store greeter. This lovely young mixed breed pup was _very _shy and withdrawn. In short order, Chagall had her following him around like a shadow and starting to play. That _really _made me smile!
> ]


===============================
2 things:

1) THANK YOU SO MUCH!, everyone says I have a "belly laugh" and my husband says "it comes from the basement!" hahahaha!

2) I'm so proud of you and Chagall, I wish sooo much, that you guys were close to us (geographically), because Lou is shy...Her breeder had cancer and her husband died while she was trying to sell the puppies, so she couldnt devote as much to the 2 last puppies she hadnt sold yet.. so basically Lou was kept in a 2 acre yard. When I brought her home about a month and a half ago, EVERYTHING was new, exemple: when I turned on the TV she freaked out!! as if she was thinking: "what are those people doing inside that box?!" etc etc etc... She got so much better really fast, totally comfortable with any noise or any object indoors/at home and were starting to get better outdoors but...... but 2 weeks ago she was attacked by 2 small dogs outside here at this apartment complex, (I cried for days) which made her more shy again :-( she didnt get hurt, because the dogs were small and she is so big and fluffy that their teeth didnt get her, but she cried so loud and DID NOT BITE BACK, Ive been slowly introducing her to all sorts of things again, but she is afraid of other dogs - and it breaks my heart...... If you guys were here, and you could introduce Chagall to my sweet Lou, it would be so wonderful.... She is extremely sweet and submissive (her vet said) Well, we are in Indiana... and Im considering puppy classes if I cant find any Friendly dog around here to help her... THANK YOU THOUGH, AND ALL THE BEST TO YOU AND YOURS <3


----------



## Indiana

These are of Indy after fetching in our first snowfall of the year (love the first snowfall!), and Maddy helpfully cleaning the snow off her face; then Maddy when she was a puppy, looking outside to see what Indy does out there alone, and Maddy as a puppy destroying her dog bed after a bath


----------



## peppersb

This is a great thread! Lots of smiles! Thanks to everyone for posting such great photos. 

I have so many photos that make me smile that I hardly know where to start.

Here are a few:


----------



## peppersb

*Sophie Bedophie (June 9, 1996 - April 2, 2011)*

Here are a few pictures of my sweet girl Sophie who died last year. I smile just thinking about her. She frequently slept with all 4 legs crossed as shown. We called it her "carousel position" because she looked like a horse on a carousel.

Most of the pictures that I have of her are not digital. Unfortunately, these photos do not show you what an elegant lady she was. Unlike my funny boy Bob, she was very elegant and proper in everything she did (even if she did get snow on her face occasionally!). Sweet girl. I miss her.


----------



## Indiana

This isn't a photo but I thought it was funny; it appeared on my fb this morning. Also have experienced something similar to this!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Indiana said:


> This isn't a photo but I thought it was funny; it appeared on my fb this morning. Also have experienced something similar to this!



YES! This is my life! LOL


----------



## Gorky

Lichen enjoying his new bed. What a goof!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I totally enjoyed everyone's pix! What a wonderful way to enjoy my Sunday morning coffee! Had to remember one of mine too...my dustmop., TA-DA!!!!:


----------



## Kim

I love this thread!  

Yesterday marks two weeks that we've had Leo. I promised to send some photos to the rescue to show how he's settling in. They made me smile, so I hope they made you smile, too.

I work from home and the dogs spend a lot of time with me in my computer room/office. I'm thrilled with how quickly Leo and Violet have gotten friendly. 



















The weather was nice this week so I had the office window open. Does it really count as "sitting" on the couch if you've still got 3 paws on the floor?









And this one is my favorite. Leo and my 8 year old adore each other!  Forget diamonds! A poodle is a girl's best friend!


----------



## cavon

A friend sent this to me and I thought that it was cute!


----------



## Lou

peppersb said:


> This is a great thread! Lots of smiles! Thanks to everyone for posting such great photos.
> 
> I have so many photos that make me smile that I hardly know where to start.
> 
> Here are a few:


==================================

I-LOVE-YOUR-PICTURES!!! They sure made me smile, thanks for sharing


----------



## catsaqqara

Bambi started making this face after we got Jaden.



She makes me smile by catsaqqara, on Flickr


----------



## peppersb

Lou said:


> ==================================
> 
> I-LOVE-YOUR-PICTURES!!! They sure made me smile, thanks for sharing


Lou -- Thanks so much! You've given me just enough encouragement to pull out a few more favorites, starting with more of Cammie was playing with the golden retriever.


----------



## outwest

these make me smile:


































Look at this hole I found









bff









may I have this dance?









flying poodle


----------



## outwest

a few more



























Worst groom ever









Babysitting









I have more, but I think I took up my share of bandwidth.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Murphy, our boy in Germany, with springs in his feet, running like the wind and hanging out with some of his Poodle buddies.

Molly's 1st birthday

Journey and Quincy fun magazine covers

My Grandson Everett's fun magazine cover

These are photos that bring me a lot of joy...


----------



## katbrat

This is Patches our toy poodle we lost May of 2011. Every year at Christmas, ds would put her in the stocking and carry her around.








Ds carried and held Patches like a baby in the crook of his arm or upside down. He carried her everywhere. 









The day we got Lexi, leaving her home. As ds said, "Mom, I don't care what color dog we get, I just need puppy feet in our house again"








One of Lexi's favorite spots to lay when she was a baby. It's at least a four foot drop down. Yikes!







No matter six pounds or fourty four, this is how dogs get snuggles in our house. I catch ds often with Lexi on his lap sitting on the couch with him.


----------



## Carley's Mom

This was on my fb feed this morning. Made me smile...


----------



## peppersb

outwest said:


> I have more, but I think I took up my share of bandwidth.


Outwest -- You could never use up your share of bandwidth. Your photos are fabulous! Thanks for sharing and please share some more! I love your sparkly Bonne and sweet young Jazz and Echo too. And love the fact that you actually take good pictures is really nice. Makes me think of buying a good camera and learning how to use it.


----------



## Arcticfox

This picture makes me smile 

Tesla is kindly sharing her bed with a puppy I was babysitting for a few hours. My friend fosters for our local humane society, and I use these opportunities to remind myself why I wouldn't want another puppy, lol. My hand is in there to give Tesla a handicap since she doesn't know how to self-handicap with small dogs/puppies. 










Foster puppy apparently didn't need the handicap and won the bed shortly after. 










She looks like she's enjoying it, while Tesla complains loudly from her crate. 










Don't worry, it was all in good fun, they were both all about the play play play, no tucked tails or whimpers that evening.


----------



## Lou

Ok this is not a photo.... But *it's a must see !!!!! smiles will happen for sure*

Its a video of the most sorry dogs on the internet... its hilarious! AND THE POODLES are incredibly intelligently funny... if you wanna skip to the the part that shows the poodles its about 2:30 

I loved it !! Below is the full video

http://youtu.be/WfO60F4OMt4

video skipped to the poodles below: 

http://youtu.be/WfO60F4OMt4?t=2m34s

*Hope you guys enjoy it, and it's another one of those things that shows how incredibily intelligent poodles are.*


----------



## peppersb

Lou said:


> Ok this is not a photo.... But *it's a must see !!!!! smiles will happen for sure*
> 
> Its a video of the most sorry dogs on the internet... its hilarious! AND THE POODLES are incredibly intelligently funny... if you wanna skip to the the part that shows the poodles its about 2:30
> 
> I loved it !! Below is the full video
> 
> Os 10 cachorros mais arrependidos da internet - YouTube
> 
> video skipped to the poodles below:
> 
> http://youtu.be/WfO60F4OMt4?t=2m34s
> 
> *Hope you guys enjoy it, and it's another one of those things that shows how incredibily intelligent poodles are.*


Lou -- Actually I am not smiling. I think the people are miscommunicating with their dogs. The dogs are not feeling guilt. They are reacting to the disappointment of their owners.

At the beginning of her book _Culture Clash,_ Jean Donaldson describes a similar situation where a dog has done something "wrong" when the owner is away. Her description of what is going on:

"When the owner comes home, the dog behaves appeasingly in an attempt to avoid or turn off the harsh treatment he has learned often happens at this time. The owner's arrival home and/or pre-punishment demeanor have become a predictor: the dog knows he is about to be punished. But he doesn't know why."

If Donaldson is correct (and I think she is), then the examples shown in the video are all about owners telling their dogs that they have been bad, but the dog's don't know why. 

I'd love to hear the reactions of some of the form members who know more about training than I do, along with suggestions for a better way of responding to dogs who do things that we don't want them to when they are left alone. FJM?


----------



## Lou

peppersb said:


> Lou -- Actually I am not smiling. I think the people are miscommunicating with their dogs. The dogs are not feeling guilt. They are reacting to the disappointment of their owners.
> 
> At the beginning of her book _Culture Clash,_ Jean Donaldson describes a similar situation where a dog has done something "wrong" when the owner is away. Her description of what is going on:
> 
> "When the owner comes home, the dog behaves appeasingly in an attempt to avoid or turn off the harsh treatment he has learned often happens at this time. The owner's arrival home and/or pre-punishment demeanor have become a predictor: the dog knows he is about to be punished. But he doesn't know why."
> 
> If Donaldson is correct (and I think she is), then the examples shown in the video are all about owners telling their dogs that they have been bad, but the dog's don't know why.
> 
> I'd love to hear the reactions of some of the form members who know more about training than I do, along with suggestions for a better way of responding to dogs who do things that we don't want them to when they are left alone. FJM?


=
Actually I had not thought of it that way, meaning... had not thought of what caused those dogs to react that way, --> because when MY PUPPY knows she is in trouble I just give her one look and she starts doing that "trying to smile thing"- showing her teeth and squinting her eyes and wagging her tail and jumping around trying to play (and after she "gets it" that she did something wrong I hug and kiss her a lot).... So I interpreted the video according to MY experience, and it didnt even occur to me that those dogs could have been mistreated or even abused... I appreciate your feedback... 

Also the best part of the video for me was the poodles "pointing" to the one that made the mess... I thought that looked incredibly intelligent and amusing to see how they have "human-like qualities" like pointing to something.... (the other dogs, even though they look sweet which made me smile also made me feel sorry for them, like: "poor thing")

If the video offends anyone...or break any forum rules, please go ahead and delete my post. ok? 

Thanks again


----------



## papoodles

*Thanks!*

Dogs just know how to make us laugh!


----------



## Jdcollins

I'm not a trainer but I would not ever punish my dogs for getting into something when I'm not home... They really don't do that anyway but when they were puppies items left laying around were quickly shredded ... I just felt like if I was dumb enough to leave something they shouldn't have within their reach that was my own fault ... my kids learned quick that if they valued something it was not wise to leave it laying around... I would sooner punish the kids for leaving it within reach than the dogs for chewing it.


----------



## Lou

Jdcollins said:


> I'm not a trainer but I would not ever punish my dogs for getting into something when I'm not home... They really don't do that anyway but when they were puppies items left laying around were quickly shredded ... I just felt like if I was dumb enough to leave something they shouldn't have within their reach that was my own fault ... my kids learned quick that if they valued something it was not wise to leave it laying around... I would sooner punish the kids for leaving it within reach than the dogs for chewing it.


I agree 100% 
with my puppy, I tell myself: "IT IS ALL MY FALT, if anything happens", because she is a BABY, she does not know _anything_ until it is taught or shown to her , or until she has experienced or been exposed to something.... I'M NOT AN EXPERT AT ALL, but I just do what I believe in my heart is good for her (and what I read in reputable books) 
I do let Lou know when she did something wrong though... when I catch her "in the act".
And she seems to be a very happy puppy, Im trying my best


----------



## peppersb

Lou said:


> =
> Actually I had not thought of it that way, meaning... had not thought of what caused those dogs to react that way, --> because when MY PUPPY knows she is in trouble I just give her one look and she starts doing that "trying to smile thing"- showing her teeth and squinting her eyes and wagging her tail and jumping around trying to play (and after she "gets it" that she did something wrong I hug and kiss her a lot).... So I interpreted the video according to MY experience, and it didnt even occur to me that those dogs could have been mistreated or even abused... I appreciate your feedback...
> 
> Also the best part of the video for me was the poodles "pointing" to the one that made the mess... I thought that looked incredibly intelligent and amusing to see how they have "human-like qualities" like pointing to something.... (the other dogs, even though they look sweet which made me smile also made me feel sorry for them, like: "poor thing")
> 
> If the video offends anyone...or break any forum rules, please go ahead and delete my post. ok?
> 
> Thanks again


Hi Lou -- I definitely didn't mean to imply that I thought that dogs were being abused--that would be going way too far. Just misunderstood. And I'm not offended, and definitely do not think your post should be deleted. Maybe my post should be deleted if anything. 

I just have been struck by the Donaldson book and other things I've read and heard about how dogs don't really feel guilty. They are really just trying to apease their owners. They understand that the owner is annoyed, but they don't know why. The poodle one was the best, and I can see the humor in it. But I'm guessing that all 3 dogs in the clip know that one of them is the scapegoat, the one who gets punished when the owner starts acting like she is unhappy. But that dog might not be the guilty one. Anyway, I can see the humor in it. But it also makes me sad because I think it is so easy for us humans to completely misunderstand our dogs. 

Anyway. I'm sorry. This is a light and happy thread that I have really enjoyed. And I'm the one that's being negative. Hope I didn't offend you or others.


----------



## Anntig

Beautiful pics from everyone this is part of one of my favourite sets from puppy Zeph.


----------



## Jdcollins

Anntig said:


> Beautiful pics from everyone this is part of one of my favourite sets from puppy Zeph.


That is HILARIOUS! I have just had the best belly laugh looking at those pics... Zeph has same expression as Lola. So funny!


----------



## katbrat

Kind of like "Where's Waldo!" Took me a minute to find the poodle! Too cute!


----------



## Lou

peppersb said:


> Hi Lou -- I definitely didn't mean to imply that I thought that dogs were being abused--that would be going way too far. Just misunderstood. And I'm not offended, and definitely do not think your post should be deleted. Maybe my post should be deleted if anything.
> 
> I just have been struck by the Donaldson book and other things I've read and heard about how dogs don't really feel guilty. They are really just trying to apease their owners. They understand that the owner is annoyed, but they don't know why. The poodle one was the best, and I can see the humor in it. But I'm guessing that all 3 dogs in the clip know that one of them is the scapegoat, the one who gets punished when the owner starts acting like she is unhappy. But that dog might not be the guilty one. Anyway, I can see the humor in it. But it also makes me sad because I think it is so easy for us humans to completely misunderstand our dogs.
> 
> Anyway. I'm sorry. This is a light and happy thread that I have really enjoyed. And I'm the one that's being negative. Hope I didn't offend you or others.


Nah, I think you have a point though...lets leave both posts and see what happens  i appreciate your info on that post!


----------



## Lou

Charismaticmillie, The best bud picture and the tiger something one are just sooooooooo cute and sweet! I hope you all dont mind me posting a few more pictures that make me smile.. (just a few LOL, because every single picture of her makes me smile heheheh proud momma, i think she is the most beautiful dog in the universe! lol)

Thanks all for the great pictures that made me smile


----------



## Bunny

Lou has almost the same coloring as my Cookie. What color do you call it?


----------



## Lou

Bunny said:


> Lou has almost the same coloring as my Cookie. What color do you call it?


=============
Hi Bunny, Lou is much darker than that, the pictures dont show her color correctly for some reason, because of the light in the room or camera, maybe? mmm Lets see, maybe these pictures below show her color better, it depends on the computer monitor also... LOL _Oh and her color may lighten_ or darken with time, she is just a puppy and the coat changes I heard... I think she has been darkening but its too hard to know for sure...

HER COLOR IS CALLED *APRICOT*, some say she is a medium/dark apricot, because some apricots are almost kind of light yellowy, you know? and she is more like tan/orangy

I posted a picture I found on google images, of a lighter apricot, but remember IM NOT AN EXPERT... i could be wrong... but it says there that this poodle is an apricot... 

Post a picture of your Cookie, Id love to see


----------



## liljaker

*Pics that Make Me Smile...*

Always an excuse to post more pictures.


----------



## Lou

liljaker said:


> Always an excuse to post more pictures.


Gorgeous!!!!!! Thanks for posting such Beautiful pictures ;-)


----------



## Rhett'smom

The fall clean up in advance of Sandy had Little Miss and Rhett out in the leaves







Playing hide and find... They were to funny for words. Trying to figure out how to post the video


----------



## Greg

Seven months old last week! This photo makes me smile. Sonny's like "yee...haw"


----------



## Lou

Greg said:


> Seven months old last week! This photo makes me smile. Sonny's like "yee...haw"]


wow thats a beautiful spoo !!!!! how big is he/she? hight/weight?

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bunny

Lou, here's Cookie. I put her on a white blanket and the color is represented pretty well (on my computer LOL). I think she's saying, "Why are you taking _another_ picture of me?" I love the dark tip on her tail! She's a shelter dog, so I have no idea of her heritage. We love her madly!


----------



## Lou

Bunny said:


> Lou, here's Cookie. I put her on a white blanket and the color is represented pretty well (on my computer LOL). I think she's saying, "Why are you taking _another_ picture of me?" I love the dark tip on her tail! She's a shelter dog, so I have no idea of her heritage. We love her madly!
> 
> View attachment 28139


awwwww, she is adorable!!!  thanks for sharing such sweet picture! She seems awesome too! Isnt it great when we are lucky enough that something so wonderful happens, meaning finding THE perfect dog! I love Lou like crazy too, she lightens my every day!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

When it's damp outside, Molly's 'poodley' half shows
But where her tail went, God only knows!......The mystery man left his 'mark'?


----------



## Greg

Lou said:


> wow thats a beautiful spoo !!!!! how big is he/she? hight/weight?
> 
> Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!



Hi Lou. That's a good question. He was 53 lbs. at six months. I need to measure his height. What is the correct place at the shoulder to measure?


----------



## Lou

Greg said:


> Hi Lou. That's a good question. He was 53 lbs. at six months. I need to measure his height. What is the correct place at the shoulder to measure?



wow!! he is a big boy!  and he is so beautiful!

I think (Im no expert) but I think you measure from the floor up to the highest part on the shoulder, like straight up the leg. with the dog standing up - but there are a lot of people here that may see this and be able to give you the correct answer  I tried LOL

My Lou is big as well, I love it - My husband wanted a dog he could "tackle" and "wrestle" with hahahahahah :-D

Ps. Post more pictures!! hehehehe


----------



## Bunny

Cookie's a mini, but my son can certainly tackle and wrestle with her! Of course, he's just 12, but that might be worse since kids don't really have the judgement that adults have of what might be too rough.

It's hilarious to watch them though; he'll be running from the dog, Cookie jumps up and pushes him with her forelegs, and down he goes. LOL


----------



## Lou

Bunny said:


> Cookie's a mini, but my son can certainly tackle and wrestle with her! Of course, he's just 12, but that might be worse since kids don't really have the judgement that adults have of what might be too rough.
> 
> It's hilarious to watch them though; he'll be running from the dog, Cookie jumps up and pushes him with her forelegs, and down he goes. LOL


I have typef the same message 4 times!!! Grrrr i cant seem to figure put how to navigate here ysing the iphone... I wanted to say that it sounds fun  and also attach a picture of Lou tackleing my husband LOL

Lou and hubby wrestling lol | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The best i could figure out, was to pist the link it wont let me attach it


----------



## Lou

Maybe this will work lol she is only 5.5 months old... I look at her pictures and its like wow she is growing fast gad to adjust her harness several times in 2 months!  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lou

Since this is "pictures that makes us smile" i forgot this 1 we took yesterday or the day before 

Lou and I hugging.  

Hugs to u all from Lou and I


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hilshaven

My first run on the beach! Feel the wind in my hair ;-)


----------



## hilshaven

Bunny said:


> Lou, here's Cookie. I put her on a white blanket and the color is represented pretty well (on my computer LOL). I think she's saying, "Why are you taking _another_ picture of me?" I love the dark tip on her tail! She's a shelter dog, so I have no idea of her heritage. We love her madly!
> 
> View attachment 28139


She looks like a mix of poodle and beautiful!!! Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Bunny

Thanks, Lou. I still can't figure out what color to call her. As her hair gets longer, it gets darker - you can see her pre-grooming in my avi.

According to the DNA test I had done, she is pure poodle, not that I really care. She's 90% love and 10% more love!


----------



## Lou

Bunny said:


> Thanks, Lou. I still can't figure out what color to call her. As her hair gets longer, it gets darker - you can see her pre-grooming in my avi.
> 
> According to the DNA test I had done, she is pure poodle, not that I really care. She's 90% love and 10% more love!


wow Im glad she is pure poodle though! Cause poodles are the best! 
What is avi?

From that 1 picture she looks apricot to me, I believe she is an apricot 

I love the 90% love and 10% more love hehehehhe


----------



## Bunny

Lou - avi = avatar...or your profile picture over there on the left
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<----------------------


----------



## Lou

Bunny said:


> Lou - avi = avatar...or your profile picture over there on the left
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<----------------------


Oh! LOL... OKay hehehehhe 

Yup, I'll stick with it, I believe she is an apricot ! I mean her color is called apricot 

But Im no expert, k?


----------



## Bunny

No worries; different forums and websites call them different names; I'm just used to saying avi.

This is from when we'd had Cookie only a few weeks. She looks much lighter here than in my....erm...avi....but this is actually closer to her real color. The picture still makes me smile, though!


----------



## Lou

On this picture she looks like a CREAM to me... which is the next color after white, white is like snow or a piece of printer paper...LOL and cream is a "warmer" but still light color.

mmmm there are some parts on her though that looks orangy/tan... Im not sure, if cream or apricot.. I wish a breeder/expert would stop by this thread and give you an accurate answer on this one..LOL

Super cute picture by the way!!


----------



## star

What a fun thread! This picture makes me smile, Lola with our three goats. I take all of them for a daily walk.


----------



## Greg

This is a great thread! One more...My wife with Sonny when he was four weeks old. It was a big day for my wife. She was exhausted from chemotherapy but excited to meet her new little boy. Knowing he would be a part of our family in three weeks gave her something to look forward to and really lifted her spirits.


----------



## peppersb

Greg said:


> This is a great thread! One more...My wife with Sonny when he was four weeks old. It was a big day for my wife. She was exhausted from chemotherapy but excited to meet her new little boy. Knowing he would be a part of our family in three weeks gave her something to look forward to and really lifted her spirits.


Greg -- What a fabulous photo. Your wife is beautiful! Your puppy is adorable! Best wishes to all 3 of you.


----------



## Zmyjka

*Some new funny picts*

I have some new pict, which make me smile 

Mum, it's cold!









Somewhere here was that rabbit!









Mum, my stick is broken...


----------



## Indiana

So pretty Zmyjka!


----------



## Bunny

Zmyjka - I LOVE when I see you've posted new pictures...they are always so fun a perfect! Your dogs are gorgeous, the scenery is beautiful, your photographs are so professional and your captions are so funny!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Greg said:


> ...My wife with Sonny when he was four weeks old. It was a big day for my wife. She was exhausted from chemotherapy but excited to meet her new little boy. Knowing he would be a part of our family in three weeks gave her something to look forward to and really lifted her spirits.


 Such a touching photo! I can think of no better "prescription" for what ails a person than a poodle. All good wishes to your wife, you and Sonny for many, many years of smiles together.:clover:



Zmyjka said:


> I have some new pict, which make me smile


Your photos are so wonderful they even make _me _smile at the cold. And that's something I _never _do!! :smow:


----------



## Lou

I just took a bunch of pictures and when I went to the "gallery" on my iphone I saw this! It definitely made me smile!

Its Lou kissing hubby's cheek! awwwwwwwww and she looks so soft and huggable just exactly how she is in person!! <3








[/url] Lou kissing hubbys cheek aww by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]

AND THEN...!!! I SAW THIS..............!!!! SHE IS SOOO MODELING! :-D







[/url] LOU CLOSE UP MODELING by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Rhett'smom

Ok so this one is blurry but I could not get a good shot of the two of them together. Every time she stopped reading he would stick his head over the the top of the book and look at her as if to say" I am waiting. What happens next in the story?" She tells him " I am looking at the pictures!!!"









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RmR

A picture of my new avatar. I like the look of his face in this one. And I finally did a groom on him that looks halfway decent!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

We spend 2 days a week with the G-Kids at their home and My G-Daughter has discovered her Build a Bear wardrobe fits Molly! I don't dress Molly so I'm always so surprised she goes along with it! I have to admit she looks cute!:nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Midnight Jumper

*Loki makes me SMILE *

a few candid pics of Loki playing with Rein in the last snow we got. The second pic of his "big eyes" happened when he saw the toy laying between Rein's feet and was headed for it!! He makes me smile everyday:aetsch: Love my boy !!


----------



## Lou

what's better than a wonderful puppy hug to start your day?

She is indeed a live teddy bear!!!!



_*this morning:*_








[/url] Lou-wonderful puppy hug to start the day by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cliffdweller

some images of Rain that make me smile :

Rain as couch potato :










Rain stalking fish :










Rain day after spay :










Naughty Rain :










Rain giving that silly, mischievous look, after she has bitten Lucky's tail and made her drop the coconut :










Rain in heaven after her theft of the coconut :










Halloween Rain :










Rain dancing on the beach :










And one, not of Rain, but I cannot help smiling when I view it :


----------



## Lou

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## louiebrown

Those are great photos. They really show Rain's personality and tell a story.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*nu2poodles*: I would very much like a serving of your "couch potato," with freshly caught fish. I would go cocNUTS seeing Rain reveling in person! Such a _long_ drive to the Keys, but oh do your photos ever entice me! Seems Rain gets Lucky a lot, having you as her owner attests to that. Your camera work is just so incredible! Your photos always make me smile.


----------



## Michelle

Hes so nosey lol


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## Jdcollins

Too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar

Those are great! I love the coconut pics. Too funny!


----------

